# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه القسم العام  تعلم اسماء الخضر les légumes باللغة الفرنسية في درس فيديو

## mohamed73

* تعلم اسماء الخضر les légumes باللغة الفرنسية في درس فيديو جديد*  **   *نقدم لكم درس لتعلم اسماء الخضر على أنواعها 33 من الخضراوات كل واحدة على حدى مع صورة لها وطريقة
نطقها وكتابتها في درس جديد فرجة ممتعة*

----------


## علي 1974

* جزاك الله خيرا أخي الكريم.*

----------


## max_11

دمت بخير و دام تميزك و ابداعك 
تقبل ردي المتواضع وتحياتي

----------

